# Blowout from gauging my left ear...



## Josh_Conlee

So here's the deal, I've had a blowout for over a year, got it when trying to gauge my ears to 4s (went too fast, no lubrication, blah blah blah), and I just haven't been sure what to do, took the jewelry out probably too late, and I'm assuming all of the scar tissue has healed by now. So is there ANYTHING I can do to get rid of it at this point? I'd really like to re-gauge my ears.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

That depends really, can you post up a pic of what your ear looks like now?


----------



## Josh_Conlee

The blowout is obviously, well, the "blown out" part of the lobe. Taken with a crappy cell, couldn't find my camera


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I wasn't expecting it to look that bad for only trying to go up to a 4 gauge, I'd consult a professional piercer at your local tattoo/piercing studio on this one. Personally, if it were me then I'd leave it alone.


----------



## jymellis

you can have it cut out


----------



## Josh_Conlee

TXDeathMetal said:


> I wasn't expecting it to look that bad for only trying to go up to a 4 gauge, I'd consult a professional piercer at your local tattoo/piercing studio on this one. Personally, if it were me then I'd leave it alone.



It's really not as bad as it looks in that picture given I had a really bad vantage point to take it, I'll still go in and get it looked at at a piercing shop and see what they think, but that pic makes it look considerably larger than it is.


----------



## Josh_Conlee

jymellis said:


> you can have it cut out



If it doesn't cost 500 bucks to do that may be my only option, I'm going to have it checked out and see if some of the natural remedies will get rid of it, but if not cutting's going to be my only option.


----------



## Opeth666

never understood the idea of Gauging ears, but to each there own, like others have said go talk to a piercer they should lead you in the right directions.goodluck man


----------



## xiphoscesar

a blow out for a year?fuck

if you havent , take out your plugs and let em close for a bit, use some jojoba oil


----------



## Josh_Conlee

xiphoscesar said:


> a blow out for a year?fuck
> 
> if you havent , take out your plugs and let em close for a bit, use some jojoba oil



Well I've had them out for like 7 months, just kind of was hoping it would close and heal, I'll see a specialist and see what they say, but I've heard jojoba oil or vitamin E oil can help


----------



## josh pelican

Right now, your best bet is getting it cut.

I had a slight blowout on one ear that was only a very small flap of skin around less than half of the fistula. It was the smallest blowout I've ever seen. It wasn't even bothersome, but I wanted it gone.

I got it cut off by a professional piercer and it was free.


----------



## jymellis

around 1994 one of my buddies had a blow out. he was wearing the hollow "tube" type jewelry. like a plug but hollow. his blow out grew around and INTO the hollow part of the jewelry. he had to have the ENTIRE piece of jewelry cut out of his ear.


----------



## Explorer

Forgive the curiosity, but I have to ask...

Why are you all having your ears gauged? 

It's interesting to read the stories of when it goes wrong, but I'm wondering, when things go right... what do you all personally consider to be the payoff of having huge holes in your ears?


----------



## chimpinatux

This thread seems topical for me right now..

Seem to have had the TINIEST blowout in my left the other day, and i mean it really is very small, is it reasonable to think that it will in time 'reabsorb into the ear, its only at 6mm 

Also, is it recommended to completely take jewellery out and let it heal, or put in a much small piece?




Explorer said:


> Why are you all having your ears gauged?



those who do prefer the look of them, i personally find it entertaining to be able to see through my own ear (in the mirror that is..) its exactly the same reasoning as any other piercing/tat or a persons clothing style even


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Explorer said:


> Forgive the curiosity, but I have to ask...
> 
> Why are you all having your ears gauged?
> 
> It's interesting to read the stories of when it goes wrong, but I'm wondering, when things go right... what do you all personally consider to be the payoff of having huge holes in your ears?



I wanted to. I've had my wars at 3/4 for over a year and I've never regretted it for a second. I love it.

Its also entertaining to put things through the holes when I'm bored. #1 reason to get them right there.


----------



## infernalservice

I got all the way to a full inch about 10 years ago. What got to me was the smell though. I am pretty clean and hygenic, but after a day of working out or anything, you get some nasty ear stink. I have used cellphones of people with gnarly plugs and bad hygiene. The smell was horrid.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Explorer said:


> Forgive the curiosity, but I have to ask...
> 
> Why are you all having your ears gauged?
> 
> It's interesting to read the stories of when it goes wrong, but I'm wondering, when things go right... what do you all personally consider to be the payoff of having huge holes in your ears?



When it gets big enough, they can give people ear jobs


----------



## Crucified

vitamin e oil, massage, 3 times a day, for a long time. 

nitpick - you are not gauging your ears, you are stretching them. The word gauge in this case refers to the size of your jewelry. If you were to gauge your ears, you would be measuring them, not stretching them. 

you fuckers.


----------



## AySay

Crucified said:


> you fuckers.


----------



## Philligan

Crucified said:


> vitamin e oil, massage, 3 times a day, for a long time.



This is the way to go. I had a kinda bad blowout, and I massaged it with vitamin e twice a day for as long as I could before getting bored, and it mostly took care of it. I stretched back up later, and it was there a bit, but it really wasn't noticeable. I've had my plugs out for 9 months or so (current job ) and there's no difference between the blown out one and the other one.

I was at 1 1/4", too, so it covered a lot of ear haha.



Crucified said:


> you fuckers.


----------



## Despised_0515

Crucified said:


> vitamin e oil, massage, 3 times a day, for a long time.
> 
> nitpick - you are not gauging your ears, you are stretching them. The word gauge in this case refers to the size of your jewelry. If you were to gauge your ears, you would be measuring them, not stretching them.
> 
> you fuckers.



Thank you.

As for why my lobes are at 1 1/8" after 3 years of healthy stretching: I just don't feel quite right without them. As cheesy as it sounds, they're "me". Same goes for the scar on my bridge. If it had never gotten to the point of scarring like it did, I'd feel naked and go get it re-pierced.

Half sleeve is up next.

EDIT: As for OP, yeah get that cut off.


----------



## signalgrey

thats called a keyloid and it is very easy to get rid of. Go to a dermatologist. They'll snip it off. done.


----------



## jeremyb




----------



## Whitechapel7

djent_tent said:


> So here's the deal, I've had a blowout for over a year, got it when trying to gauge my ears to 4s (went too fast, no lubrication, blah blah blah), and I just haven't been sure what to do, took the jewelry out probably too late, and I'm assuming all of the scar tissue has healed by now. So is there ANYTHING I can do to get rid of it at this point? I'd really like to re-gauge my ears.



you went up in size way to quick, ive done that too, size 18 to 8 in one night. not fun give your ears about two weeks in between sizes. maybe even 3


----------



## Whitechapel7

jeremyb said:


>



JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!
how in the fuck did this happen?????


----------



## Rook

Explorer said:


> Forgive the curiosity, but I have to ask...
> 
> Why are you all having your ears gauged?
> 
> It's interesting to read the stories of when it goes wrong, but I'm wondering, when things go right... what do you all personally consider to be the payoff of having huge holes in your ears?



My girlfriend has her ears stretched out to 20mm. She doesn't have any other piercings except her belly button, no tattoos or anything, she doesn't dress weird or anything, she just did it on day and got hooked on it. I think she just feels a bit original, she gets all kinda of cool plugs too: leopard skin, glass, I got her some ebony and ovangkol ones, bone, you name it.

I think it's kinda cool. I dunno how I'll feel if she still has them in our forties haha.


----------



## jordanky

I had my lobes comfortably and healthily stretched to 2" for almost two years straight, and I busted my left lobe in my sleep in December 2009. Looked kind of like that guy's up there ^^^ but a lot less messy and I had it sewn back up and it's healed up pretty fine now. I had actually just gotten these plugs the night before I ripped it. I had waited a month or so because I'd gotten them custom made. Bummer.






I've got a picture of it busted as well, but it's on my jump drive at home. I'm not sure if you guys want to see it or not anyways, haha


----------



## Benzesp

Not here to judge, but fawk! It's weird seeing people adopting this ascetic as if it were a haircut or something. Good luck with your issue but it seems that surgery would be the only way to correct your problem and you'll probably still have significant scaring.


----------



## nothingleft09

Mine are at one size below 5/8's. I for some reason am blanking like hell on the size. I started doing mine 11 years ago when i got out of the army and got my lip pierced. And now, when i take them out it just seems strange. lol Plus for the guys with stinky ears there are supposedly some organic plugs that help with that. Some stone and wood I've heard.  

For dude with the blowout you could always just get a flesh punch. Then your keloid is gone and you have a good size gauge. lol (I'm kidding dude, that would fuckin sting!)


----------



## Josh_Conlee

holy necrobump...this thread keeps arising from the dead


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Josh_Conlee

CrushingAnvil said:


>



...cool story 

Mods, can we lock this thread, the issue is resolved.... The thread is ancient, and does not need unnecessary, assholic posts like this one.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

They arent called gauges


----------

